

US 'wants Twitter details of Wikileaks activist' - colinprince
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12141530

======
jdp23
Her tweestream at <http://twitter.com/birgittaj> has more, but the short
version is that the DoJ is subpoena'ing her "personal details" as well as all
her tweets. She's talking with Iceland's Minister of Justice.

